# Good Uranium Stocks



## anindya_becit (11 May 2009)

Hi all:

I am very new to share market etc and started my luck with shares just 1 yr back or so. Just wondering what are the good Uranium stocks to pick up at this time apart from PDN. is there any ATM which are undervalued and expected to go up?

Thanks and regards,
anindya_becit


----------



## Joe Blow (11 May 2009)

Okay, I have to jump in here and remind everyone that if you nominate a stock in this thread you *must* also present some analysis to support your view. No exceptions.

Posts that just contain an ASX code or the name of the stock will be removed.


----------



## stevenc (11 May 2009)

I found this link while I was digging around for uranium interests during the last qld state elections which may be of some help to you. I was figuring that if Libs got in, the qld sector might be opened up. Although I wonder how long Bligh and co might take to fold in their opposition to uranium mining if the current mining $$$ qld earns keeps dwindling .

http://www.e-cbd.com/113607.php


----------



## Gerkin (11 May 2009)

GGG, Greenland Minerals & Energy

This is currently an exploration stock with their main asset in Greenland. They also have within this asset rare earths.
They will update the market very soon with a resource upgrade see announcement 05/05/09.

There are a couple of things I like about this Stock.
1)	Greenland will become independent from Denmark in June 2009 thus they can make their own decisions re mining.
2)	There was a vote of the Greenland Parliament which said they were in favour of uranium mining in Greenland
3)	There was a private placement of 25 Million shares rumored to be to a strategic investor
4)	Trading on high volumes in the past couple of weeks and received an ASX price query.

There are also risks in this stock such as greenies getting to know about it.

Have a look at the research, there last quarterly report is interesting reading.


----------



## mitch87 (11 May 2009)

im a huge fan of bmn,an african based uranium co. currently sitting on about 170m M.C they are at an advanced stage with feas. studies almost complete. While they have lower grades than ext (another african uranium explorer, with M.C over 1 billion) currently they have a larger resource so relative to ext, one might consider them undervalued, i do, and if the feas. goes according to plan and construction approval is obtained (expected this year some time) then i see real potential. Cheers


----------



## explod (11 May 2009)

I am basically a trend follower from the charts.  But I do follow the trend in a particular index against a stock I choose.

On that basis I recently became interested in the Uranium scene, though it is not trending up there are some signs that, having been sold down a great deal it is on the way back.

On researching I felt that the chart for Paladin Resources looked the healthyest, had been sold down a great deal recently and now seems on the way back up.   PDN, I got in at $4.35 3 weeks ago, it closed at 4.57 tonight.

Paladin is a producer of uranium out of south Africa and has good prospects, apparently in WA near Calgoolie.

Just my two cents.


----------



## newpalm (11 May 2009)

OK, I'm keen on Uranio, (UNO.AX) just jumped up from 10c to current 18.5c (peaked @ 35c) after May 5th resource announcement @ the Double 8 prospect here in WA - where the Libs have freed up Uranium mining, unlike Queensland. 

Inferred resource is 10Mlb of U3O8 according to latest announcement - early days yet of course.

Also, I got in on PDN's recent splurge, nice buy last year @ $1.95 .. wish I could have afforded more tho .. a LOT more !! 

cheers
Brett


----------



## newpalm (3 June 2009)

newpalm said:


> OK, I'm keen on Uranio, (UNO.AX) just jumped up from 10c to current 18.5c (peaked @ 35c) after May 5th resource announcement @ the Double 8 prospect here in WA




Hey, UNO.AX back trading after halt, currently  UP 64% today @ 32c after  takeover announcement .. nice!!   

@Brett


----------



## Randoi (3 June 2009)

Hi all, I've been on GGG for about 6 months now and have been watching happily as it has slowly gathered momentum with hopefully some happy announcements around the corner.... Any idea what happened today with a 20% dump from mid 50's to low 40's?


----------



## TheAbyss (17 February 2010)

Might be a good time to bump this one given the USA has just approved two new nuclear power stations. 

http://www.uranium-stocks.net/two-new-plants-for-georgia/#more-1135


----------



## Putty7 (17 February 2010)

> Toro Energy Limited (TOE) is a uranium exploration and development company with a focused on Uranium Exploration in Australia and Africa. The Company was merged with Nova Energy in 2007. Total uranium resources stand at 21.27Mlbs of uranium.




Market Cap of 116 million, Shareholder value of 75 million (taken from Etrade).



> Toro Energy completed a capital raising totalling A$61m through placements to institutional and sophisticated investors (including OZ Minerals) and a share purchase plan (SPP). This involved the issuing of 404,178,881 Toro shares at A$0.15 per share, with shareholder approval gained for these initiatives. The proceeds are being used by Toro to advance its Wiluna project in Western Australia through a bankable feasibility study (BFS), the environmental approvals process under both State and Federal Governments, project consolidation opportunities and other key exploration projects.
> 
> Toro Energy acquired two additional uranium prospective exploration tenements at Wiluna in Western Australia and associated technical databases from Rhodes Resources Pty Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the Liberty Resources Ltd. The acquisition price of A$1.0 million was satisfied by the issuance to Liberty of 5 million ordinary Toro shares at A$0.20 per share. Liberty intends to maintain focus on its Underground Coal Gasification projects in Queensland.
> 
> ...




Taken from December quarter activities.



> Approval received from WA State Government for resource test pit at Wiluna in 2010 1Q to firm up resource, trial mining technique and obtain bulk samples.




Have a few Uranium shares in the watchlist but Toro seem to be on track to deliver in WA before a lot of their competitors (BHP with their Yeerilie mine will probably be the first to start up again). Recently have done a cap raising so have cash on hand with minimal debt. IMHO one to watch.


----------



## bluefire (17 February 2010)

PEN for an explorer and near term producer. 

Some reasons off the top of my head, I could go on.

> Lower sovereign risk, it's main deposit is in USA with another potentially huge project in Sth Africa. Transport infrastructure ready.
> Huge resource, high grade
> JORC due this year
> Low cost extraction method (ISR)
> Obama's views on uranium announced very recently including loan guarantees...

Hartley's recent report on the PEN website is a good source of research and the potential this company has, recommended read.

Please DYOR.


----------

